# Seu Osório



## bolboreta

Bom dia!

Hoy tengo otra duda. He leído la novela "O cortiço", de Aluísio de Azevedo, y muchas veces aparece escrito "seu João". ¿Es frecuente anteponer "seu" al nombre?, ¿es lenguaje formal o informal?.

Muito obrigada!


----------



## Vanda

Sim, bolboreta, muito comum mesmo. Também sô João, sô Zé,....Ah, esqueci-me, é informal. E, acho que você já sabe, substitui _senhor_.


----------



## jazyk

Sô nunca ouvi, pode ser um termo extremamente regional. Note, porém, que seu só se usa com nomes de homens; com mulheres se diz dona (mas há muitas mulheres que não gostam!)


----------



## Lucia Adamoli

Ou, no campo, "sinhá", "sinhô", "seu", "dona". Como a Dona Benta, a avó da Narizinho no Sítio do Pica-Pau Amarelo! Adoro essas histórias, agora leio o livro para minha filha. 

Qual seria o feminino de "seu José"? É Dona Joana, mesmo? "Dom Ciclano" não existe. Por que? Por quêeeeee? Oops, acabo de ver o post do jazyk, sorry. Mesmo assim, alguém sabe por que?


----------



## jazyk

Em português Dom reserva-se às autoridades eclesiásticas e monárquicas, pelo que tenho observado.


----------



## bolboreta

Vanda, Jazyk, obrigada pelas respostas.

¿El masculino de _dona_ es _dom_? como "Dom Casmurro".. ¡también leí ese libro y me encantó!! Ah, a mí no me gusta que me llamen _doña  ._
¿También podría decirse "teu João? hmmm, creo que no...

Abrazos.


----------



## Marcio Afonso

bolboreta said:


> Vanda, Jazyk, obrigada pelas respostas.
> 
> ¿El masculino de _dona_ es _dom_? como "Dom Casmurro".. ¡también leí ese libro y me encantó!! Ah, a mí no me gusta que me llamen _doña  ._
> ¿También podría decirse "teu João? hmmm, creo que no...
> 
> Abrazos.


 
Não, você não poderia usar _teu. _Pois, como disseram, é uma "contração" de senhor, e nao o pronome possessivo, nesse caso.


----------



## Vanda

E quanto a *sô* é mineiríssimo, além de _*sá*,_ que é usado na região central de Minas. Sá, por mais engraçado que pareça, é usado inclusive para homens. Quando morei na região de Pompéu, Cordisburgo (terra do G Rosa) aprendi o _sá_. Achava esquisitíssimo e muito divertido quando os homens diziam_ sá_ em expressões como: tem base não, sá!


----------



## bolboreta

Marcio Afonso said:


> Não, você não poderia usar _teu. _Pois, como disseram, é uma "contração" de senhor, e nao o pronome possessivo, nesse caso.


 
Muito obrigada, Marcio, eso sospechaba yo.


----------



## Makumbera

_E quanto a *sô* é mineiríssimo, além de *sá*, que é usado na região central de Minas. Sá, por mais engraçado que pareça, é usado inclusive para homens. Quando morei na região de Pompéu, Cordisburgo (terra do G Rosa) aprendi o sá. Achava esquisitíssimo e muito divertido quando os homens diziam sá em expressões como: tem base não, sá!_

Ouvi dizer que essa redução se faz em algumas aldeias do norte de Portugal também... ^^


----------



## Vanda

Pode mesmo ser Makumbera. Tenho observado que muitas expressões usadas em Minas, nos lugares mais remotos e menores onde o modernismo chega mais devagar, são autênticas expressões portuguesas. Notei isso naquele tópico sobre expressões portuguesas e brasileiras, quando cada vez que eu citava uma daquelas famosas expressões mineiras, nossos amigos lusos diziam de qual região portuguesa eram, ou simplesmente que eram portuguesas. É por esta e outras que Minas é o estado mais tradicional do país.


----------



## Makumbera

_É por esta e outras que Minas é o estado mais tradicional do país._

Uma baita verdade, hehe...

(apesar de nunca ter visto alguma referência que "baita" seja uma palavra usada pelos portugueses)


----------



## Vanda

Eles quem? Os portugueses, né? Porque nós, por exemplo, falamos baita a três por dois, sá!


----------



## ana lacerda

Vanda said:


> Eles quem? Os portugueses, né? Porque nós, por exemplo, falamos baita a três por dois, sá!


 
Esta frase é Grega...não percebi nada!


----------



## Vanda

Divirto-me até por aqui, aprendendo.  Fiz um comentário a respeito do baita usado pela Makumbera 


> apesar de nunca ter visto alguma referência que "baita" seja uma palavra usada pelos portugueses)


e queria saber se ela se referia aos portugueses usarem ou não baita. Por seu comentário, acho que não.

baita- grande, enorme, imenso.
Uma baita confusão.


----------



## Macunaíma

Lucia Adamoli said:


> Ou, *no campo, "sinhá", "sinhô"*, "seu", "dona". Como a Dona Benta, a avó da Narizinho no Sítio do Pica-Pau Amarelo! Adoro essas histórias, agora leio o livro para minha filha.


 
Essas formas, principalmente "sinhá", "sinhozinho", "sinhazinha", "ioiô' e "iaiá", eram usadas por escravos ou agregados para se referir aos membros da família do senhor.
Eu acho que estão profundamente arraigadas na nossa sensibilidade como termos usados por escravos _só vejo essas palavras usadas em obras de ficção (filmes, novelas, etc.) pelos personagens representando escravos. Eu nunca as ouvi usadas espontaneamente, e recomendo que sejam evitadas a todo custo.

Abraço


----------



## Arnaldo Alegré

Hola!

No puedo encontrar traducción para las palabras marcadas en rojo... alguien me puede ayudar?

"(...) telefone ao menos uma vez para 34-4333
E ordene ao *Seu Osório* que me mande um guarda-chuva (...)"

obrigado,

AA


----------



## Juventude

Amigo
"SEU" es una reducción de la palabra "SENHOR" (Usted). Osório es un Nombre.

Seu Osório, Seu José, Seu Eduardo...etc.

Saludos
eduardo


----------



## spielenschach

Gria
Sr. Osório


----------



## Arnaldo Alegré

ok. 
y que tal ésta:

"(...) Seu *garçom*, faça o favor de me trazer depressa
Uma boa *média *que não seja requentada (...)"

a propósito la expresión "conversa de botequim" se traduce literal??

gracias!

AA


----------



## patriota

Seu Osório = Don Osório.


----------



## Juventude

Garçom - garzón, mozo, mesero, camarero
Média - cortado (café con leche)

Conversa de botequim podrá ser literalmente la charla que se conduce en el bar con amigos, o bien podrá ser una charla inútil, filosofía "barata", sin profundidad, superficial...

Saludos
Edu


----------



## Tomby

Juventude said:


> Amigo
> "SEU" es una reducción de la palabra...//...


Permíteme la corrección pero en español es una abreviatura.
¡Saludos!
TT.


----------



## Outsider

No lo creo, Tombatossals. Del diccionario de WRF:



> abreviatura
> 
> f. Representación abreviada de una palabra en la lengua escrita:
> "sra." es la abreviatura de "señora".
> 
> Palabra resultante de esta reducción gráfica:
> lista de abreviaturas.


"Sr." y "sr.ª" son abreviaturas, es decir reducciones gráficas de palabras, que no incluyen todos los sonidos que se pronuncian. "Seu" no lo es, ya que sí incluye todos los sonidos que se dicen. Si quiere, se trata de una forma apocopada de "senhor".


----------



## Tomby

¡Exactamente! Tienes razón, se trata de una forma apocopada o apócope.
¡Saludos!
TT. 



jazyk said:


> Em português Dom reserva-se às autoridades eclesiásticas e monárquicas, pelo que tenho observado.


Bem lembrado Jazyk! 
Faz vários meses comentámos o tratamento de Dom no fórum. 
Cumprimentos! 
TT.


----------



## Ricardo Tavares

Vanda said:


> E quanto a *sô* é mineiríssimo, além de _*sá*,_ que é usado na região central de Minas. Sá, por mais engraçado que pareça, é usado inclusive para homens. Quando morei na região de Pompéu, Cordisburgo (terra do G Rosa) aprendi o _sá_. Achava esquisitíssimo e muito divertido quando os homens diziam_ sá_ em expressões como: tem base não, sá!


Vanda, este seu comentário me seu a impressão de que você se refere à _Sá_ como sendo uma espécie de feminino de _Sô_. Na verdade, entendo que *sá*, é apenas uma forma apocopada do verbo saber. No seu exemplo, a frase ficaria assim: tem base não, sa*be* !
Será que estou equivocado ?


----------



## Vanda

Ah, não é não!  Não, naquela região. O sá deles é o sô nosso! Tanto que se chamam uns aos outros: Ô sá! (mesmo que sejam homens)


----------



## Ricardo Tavares

Vanda said:


> Ah, não é não!  Não, naquela região. O sá deles é o sô nosso! Tanto que se chamam uns aos outros: Ô sá! (mesmo que sejam homens)



Ahhh, tá bom...ok.
Abraço, procê sá !


----------



## mariazinha

no caso "seu garçom" quer dizer "senhor garçom", seria uma expressão formal por não saber o nome do garçom.
"media" no caso é como se denomina, nas padarias e bares, a mistura de café com leite em partes iguais seervida numa xicara de chá. 
saludos


----------



## jazyk

Lembrando que em outras regiões, por exemplo na baixada santista, média não é café, é simplesmente um pão francês. Lembro-me da minha tia, que recém-chegada de lá, dizia ao padeiro que queria uma média e ele lhe dava café e não era café que ela queria.


----------

